# size?



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

what size carrier would i need? in this .... http://s.petco.com/assets/product_image ... 23017C.jpg
thanks 
-ally


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those carriers (from what I've seen in store) are all pretty small. You'd be better off using a hard sided cat carrier (probably the small size, but they'd be bigger than the link you provided).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Lizard. Those carriers are fairly small. A hard sided cat carrier is always the safest and best option for car travel.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

i do have a hard sided cat carrier yet it is huge!  so i thought these were pretty big so i was going to put this inside of the large one but that may be a little stuffed :lol: 
thanks guys
-ally <3


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i have one like the one in your link, i use it for my lizard.. i have a different one for Norma but the size would work just find for a hedgie too  i know others on here do as well... scroll down on this page to see this person's carrier in the car... viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12023&p=116050&hilit=dexter#p116050 , the site you are buying from should have measurements for you to decide from.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the small animal carrier DexterTheHog has, except it's in multicolored stripes. It works amazing for 20 minute trips to the vet, and short car rides (like traveling for 3 hours.) Anyway, It's great!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

its also great for bragging  since the one i have is close to the size of a purse i can bring her pretty much anywhere if i want to


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

great now i dont have to carry around a bulky cat carrier! i know i LOVE dexter hahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> great now i dont have to carry around a bulky cat carrier! i know i LOVE dexter hahaha


I want to point out that LG and Nancy are talking about more longer car trips and while those smaller carriers are "cute" and easier to take around. A cat carrier in an accident will more likely get noticed that an animal is present then those will.

While I to have one of those small animal carriers its important to consider a cat carrier for your hedgies safety in case an accident in an automobile happened


----------

